# Demo on how to use inhaler and one touch diabetic meter



## andi (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there a code to use when an MD demonstrates how to use an inhaler?  If so please provide code and reimbursement.  Also a code to demonstrate the one touch meter for diabetic patients?


----------



## kari2007 (Aug 27, 2008)

94664 is for demonstrating how to use an inhaler. not sure about the diabetic meter


----------

